# Photos of Hymer



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
For anyone interested in the work carried out to date on our 1989 Hymer 660S, I have put up an album to show a few pictures. Just search members photo albums for "Tibbles on tour". There are also a couple of pictures of our Kon Tiki and the Winnebago for interest.
Hope you enjoy them.
Keith


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Good set, its looking smart!


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

kands said:


> "Tibbles on tour"
> Keith


I went to look in "Motorhome Photos" and couldn't find anything under that title, am I in the right place?

John


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

OK
Since the site crashed I just realised that the album dropped off....
Just spent ages reloading some piccy's, you're all welcome to have a look and we would appreciate any comments.
Thanks
Keith


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

You must be so chuffed, it's looking great. Congrats on a cracking Hymer.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Drummer, Yes we are highly chuffed with the Hymer and love it to bits, however as with our previous motorhomes we find this one a little small (we love our space) and so I think we shall be putting it up for sale in order to buy an American 28 foot RV. From our research this is the only way that we will get the internal space that we want.
Oh well, here we go again............
Keith


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

New album can be found in Motorhome Photos section, "kands on tour"
Many thanks
Keith


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I'm having trouble working out how the forum index's its pictures. At first sight it looks A to Z but there's only one K, (KingKen?), and on the last page an "A".

Suffice it to say Keith, I couldn't find you again!!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
I just went to check the album and although I could see it apparently others couldn't???? I noticed that there was a little script saying "hidden" which after fumbling around I managed to turn off, so please try again. I think we are on page three (no not that paper!!!!!)
Good luck
Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant Re-Fit *Kands*. The old carpet looks like the same that was fitted to my old Coachmen. Keep looking. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi johnsandy
I am still looking, and if I get anyone interested in buying our Hymer I'll be doing more than that matey!!!!
You mentioned somewhere that you had a previous RV gas converted, I guess the Crown Regis is not gassed? Do you have any idea of who would do this (recommendation is always the best) and roughly how much it would cost? I'm trying to do a cost comparison of buying yours and gassing it versus buying a diesel, as I figure the cost per mile of gas / diesel must be similar.
Look forward to your reply.
Keith


----------

